# During installation, not any other keymap purposed, only default us keymap available



## dahikino (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello,
I try to install FreeBSD 13 current/stable on my laptop MSI (GP75 Leopard 9SD) and i can't choose other keymap during the installation, there is not any list purpose for other languages.
Only default (US) is possible !

I use the iso file installation that i did put on a usb key !

Have you any idea to solve the problem ?

Best Regards.


----------



## dahikino (Jun 28, 2021)

i just try now with memstick file on usb key it work better


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 30, 2021)

dahikino said:


> I use the iso file installation that i did put on a usb key !



Can you recall which .iso file?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2021)

dahikino said:


> I try to install FreeBSD 13 current/stable


Careful with labels like that. Both 'current' and 'stable' have a specific meaning when it comes to FreeBSD versions. 13.0-CURRENT doesn't exist any more (so you shouldn't be using it), and 13.0-STABLE is a _development_ version. You should use 13.0-RELEASE. 








						LTS support and version clarifications
					

Hello everybody, I have read the documentation for a while but have not been able to clarify my doubts. I will try to be as short as possible. At present according to this table: https://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup the latest LTS version is Stable 12. So if I wanted to have a long support I...




					forums.FreeBSD.org
				




Which one did you actually use? 13.0-CURRENT, 13.0-STABLE or 13.0-RELEASE?


----------

